# Saginaw Powerbike manual



## tpcappell (Nov 22, 2017)

Hey, new guy here!  I am looking for any info - owners/parts manual in particular - on a Saginaw Powerbike.  We are planning a restoration and would like a complete manual.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 22, 2017)

Welcome to the CABE!
and Hi to a fellow Powerbike owner!
any spare parts let me know...lol


----------



## tpcappell (Nov 22, 2017)

Unfortunately I'll be looking for some parts as well.....


----------



## Bikeguy! (Jan 25, 2018)

tpcappell said:


> Hey, new guy here!  I am looking for any info - owners/parts manual in particular - on a Saginaw Powerbike.  We are planning a restoration and would like a complete manual.  Any help is appreciated.



Send me your address. I may be able to help you out.


----------

